# Frame for the belt drive with Rohloff Speedhub 500/14.



## bikas (Apr 8, 2011)

Hey guys,

I would like to assemble myself a bicycle with belt drive (eg. carbondrivesystems or gates) with Rohloff Speedhub 500/14 internal gear hub.

The main problem is where to buy a frame? It needs to be a special one with an opening possibility to fit-in the belt, as well have a good fit for Speedhub with the rear cog.

Cheers


----------



## pyranha (Aug 7, 2007)

There are a bundle of frame builders that hang out in this forum.....many of which can help you with what you are looking for. Probably the most notable around here on a regular basis are Clockwork and Waltworks. I am one of the lesser knowns ;-) Best of luck in your search!



bikas said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I would like to assemble myself a bicycle with belt drive (eg. carbondrivesystems or gates) with Rohloff Speedhub 500/14 internal gear hub.
> 
> ...


----------



## davesauvageau (Jan 8, 2010)

bikas said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I would like to assemble myself a bicycle with belt drive (eg. carbondrivesystems or gates) with Rohloff Speedhub 500/14 internal gear hub.
> 
> ...


What is your price range? I'm guessing quite high because of the hub and drive choice! Haha


----------



## Rody (Sep 10, 2005)

Bikas,

Take some time to educate yourself before you begin your search for a builder...the more info you understand about the system, the more focused your questions can be and the greater the probability that you receive the bike you desire.

Although there is nothing exceptional about building for a belt drive and a Rohloff, there are a few specifications that can lead to greater performance.

Here's a thread from VS where I run through a few items...

http://www.velocipedesalon.com/forum/f10/how-gates-belt-drives-holding-up-20375.html

Best of luck in your search...the belt and Rohloff is a killer drive train when properly designed :thumbsup:

cheers,

rody


----------



## estutjaweh (Jan 3, 2008)

Unfortunately there are a number of issues specifically related to speedhub use with a gates belt.

The speedhub has limited sprocket ratios that need to be upheld and due to this, your sprocket size choice is rather limited. The frame needs to have a larger than normal cut-out in the chainstay to accomodate the front sprocket which significantly weakens the frame. 
The reduced frame stiffness then leads to increased problems with belt alleignment where the belt tries to slip off the pulleys as the frame flex's.
In addition to this, to uphold the allowed sprocket ratios and still cover a derailleur gear range, the speedhub can use a smaller rear sprocket. This smaller size means the belt enlacement becomes an increased issue. Combined with teh additional frame flex, the belt can easily skip over the pulley (when riding hard) leading to possible accidents.

For these reasons, the speedhub is a little more promlematic than other belt systems. Rohloff insist that a snubber be used to help reduce the chances of belt skipping and insist that only gates tested frames are used (a list in on the universal transmission website - EU distributor).

Rohloff will apparently only sell Gates hubs to people with one of these frames. The use of other non-original parts will reder your warranty void because teh rohloff sprockets also incorporate the seal surface.

As Rody said, education is the key and the lack thereof is the reason that rohloff appear to be so damn awkward on the subject. I would write to them directly for the specifics just in case I am wrong on any accounts.


----------



## RCP FAB (Jun 15, 2011)

bikas said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I would like to assemble myself a bicycle with belt drive (eg. carbondrivesystems or gates) with Rohloff Speedhub 500/14 internal gear hub.
> 
> ...


Any custom builder can get you set up with something like that. Shop around for something that you like the looks and price of. Weather is welded, lugged, fillet brazed etc.


----------



## The Thommy Llama (Dec 27, 2011)

One other option. You can take a frame building course and build the frame you want. I did it with David Bohm in Tuscon. It cost a little more than having the frame built for you but you learn the how and why of everything.


----------



## jandetlefsen (Sep 15, 2012)

*mi:tech bikeframes*

There is a german company called "mi:tech" that does custom frames with Gates and Rohloff options. I did a bit of research and it was one of the most compelling offers. They have a PDF pricelist on the website where you can create your own frame, with Gates and Rohloff options an aluminum frame will start somewhere in the 700 Euro region.

Google for "mi tech bikeframes"


----------



## shandcycles (Jan 15, 2008)

> The frame needs to have a larger than normal cut-out in the chainstay to accomodate the front sprocket which significantly weakens the frame.
> The reduced frame stiffness then leads to increased problems with belt alleignment where the belt tries to slip off the pulleys as the frame flex's.


Sorry but that's nonsense. None of those things are an issue if you have any idea what you're doing.


----------



## TimT (Jan 1, 2004)

Some of my thoughts on the subject as I have a bike with a Rohloff and a belt drive. And have been riding it for a couple of years now.
1. Get the snubber
2. The BB, chain stay area can get diffacult. Fat tire + wide cog = tight space
3. need some type of drop out that will allow yaw control. I know there are EBB fans out there but unless the frame is perfectly straight the belt will slide off.
4. Your going to have to over tighten the belt to keep it from making the poping noise.It does not adjust like a chain the "Cricket" tool Gates sells is junk and is just a sticker they put on top of their automotive tool that sells for a 1/3 less. The bike one is $45 the car one is $15. I have both they both suck.
5. Because of #4 get the best BB you can get.
6. You have to use the stiffist chain stays you can get.
7. The frame spilts will squeak and require maintance.
8. If your system pops use the foam in the stay. Works, messy but works.

Link to my first build
http://forums.mtbr.com/frame-building/alfine-belt-drive-29er-project-617192.html

Working on my second.
If your in the New Orleans area you can come ride the bike.

Tim


----------



## jandetlefsen (Sep 15, 2012)

I guess you are talking about building your own belt drive compatible frame, right?
You say that the "belt will slide off", that problem should be solved with the new center track belt system from Gates, am i correct?


----------



## TimT (Jan 1, 2004)

It was on a very steep climb and the belt came right off. I believe it was due to twisting of the frame under load. This was when I still had the Alfine and no snubber and the stays were not filled with the foam. I have sense done the same climb with the Rohloff set up and no problems. I can hear the snubber squeaking some times on step climbs. I look down and can see the belt drifting off the cog/ gear. When I get back to flat ground it moves right back to were it should be.
Belt drive is not for the faint of heart.

I would hope that the center track would keep it from coming off. I have a bunch of money invested in the old set up. Not sure if I want to invest even more money in Center Track. 

Yes I'm builg my own frame. I'm working on some new tooling right now and a new shop so its going very slowly.
Tim


----------



## golden boy (Oct 29, 2008)

Call Spot Brand Bikes. They administer a frame stiffness test for certifying that a given frame is suitable for use with the Rohloff hub (using Rohloff's specifications). I don't know if they maintain a list of frames that have passed the test, but it might be worth looking into as you are gathering information to make a decision.


----------

